# SGCB : Exploring Reprinting the Complete Works of Thomas Manton



## Mayflower (Dec 3, 2005)

Exploring Reprinting the Complete Works of Thomas Manton

SGCB is in the early stages of considering the distinct possibility of 
a new edition of the Complete Works of Thomas Manton. Our intention is 
to reduce the 22 volumes to 12-15 larger volumes in a newly typeset 
version. We intend to re-organize the volumes so that, for instance, the 
sermons on John 17 will be in the same volume (presently part are in 
vol. 10 and the rest in vol. 11), and Romans 8 will be in the same volume 
(presently part are in vol. 11 and the rest in vol. 12).

This set will be smyth-sewn and likely with dust jackets. We will have 
a better idea about the number of volumes next week, but we assure you 
that this will contain ALL THE MATERIAL IN THE 22 VOLUME SET.

In order for us to proceed with a project this size we will need to 
gather enough orders up front. We anticipate the List Price being between 
$600.00 and $750.00, but will offer a very significant discount for the 
first 200 orders (betw. $200-275 depending on the number of volumes).

As soon as we get more details we will begin to take Pre-orders for 
these sets. The money will not be collected until we actually go to press 
with the sets.

Why undertake such a project? Listen to J.C. Ryle:

"The publication of a complete and uniform edition of Manton's works is 
a great boon to the readers of English theology. Many of his best 
writings have been hitherto inaccessible to all who have not long purses and 
large libraries. The few who know him would gladly testify, I am sure, 
that Thomas Manton was one of the best authors of his day, and that his 
works richly deserve reprinting. 

It only remains for me to express my earnest hope that this new edition 
of Manton's works may prove acceptable to the public, and meet with 
many purchasers and readers. If any one wants to buy a good specimen of a 
Puritan divine, my advice unhesitatingly is, " Let him buy Manton." 

We have fallen upon evil days both for thinking and reading. Sermons 
which contain thought and matter are increasingly rare. The inexpressible 
shallownesss, thinness, and superficiality of many popular sermons in 
this day is something lamentable and appalling. Readers of real books 
appear to become fewer and fewer every year. Newspapers, and magazines, 
and periodicals seem to absorb the whole reading powers of the rising 
generation. What it will all end in God only knows. The prospect before 
us is sorrowful and humiliating. 

In days like these, I am thankful that the publishers of Manton's Works 
have boldly come forward to offer some real literary gold to the 
reading public. I earnestly trust that they will meet with the success which 
they deserve. If any recommendation of mine can help them in bringing 
out the writings of this admirable Puritan in a new form, I give it 
cheerfully and with all my heart."

Let us know if you would support our attempt to publish this 
outstanding set of Puritan Volumes.

Every blessing...

Mike Gaydosh 

Solid Ground Christian Books
Uncovering Buried Treasure to the Glory of God!
http://solid-ground-books.com
205-443-0311


----------



## doulosChristou (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 3, 2005)

I thought you coul already buy the Works of Thomas Manton?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2005)

Some (and eventually all) of Thomas Manton's works are available through the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project. More info on his works (and those available online) is found here. His Eighteen Sermons on 2 Thessalonians 2 remain unparalleled.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 3, 2005)

You can buy a photocopied version through Still Waters I believe. You may still be able to find the 22 volume set used.


----------



## DTK (Dec 3, 2005)

I think I bought my set of Manton back in 1978, strangely enough from a farmer in Michigan (I think), who had a number of these red hardback sets for sale. I think it was one of a thousand such sets.

DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I thought you coul already buy the Works of Thomas Manton?



I have some volumes by sovereigh grace publications, but they are very expencise. Iam gonne sell my volumes,and i gonne order it by SGCB for $235 (first 200 orders, the next 200 are gonne be $265, so if you are interessed make your order now, it will be publish in March 2006).

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=manton


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 4, 2005)

Index of the Original 22-Volume Set 

Vol. 1 -
Memoir by William Harris, D.D.
A Practical Exposition of the Lord's Prayer
The Temptation & Transfiguration of Christ
Christ's Redemption and Eternal Existence.

Vol. 2 -
An Estimate of Manton by J.C.Ryle
Sermons on Various Texts, including :
Farewell Sermon following the Act of Uniformity ;
Funeral Sermon following the execution of the Revd. Christopher Love.

Vol. 3 -
Sermons on 2 Thessalonians 2.
A Practical Exposition of Isaiah 53.

Vol. 4 -
A Practical Exposition of James.

Vol. 5 -
A Practical Exposition of Jude.
Two sermons preached before the House of Commons
Four Sermons preached at the Cripplegate Morning Exercises.
Manton's Preface to Smectymnuus Redivivius.

Vol. 6 -
Sermons on Psalm 119: 1-46.

Vol. 7 -
Sermons on Psalm 119: 47-98.

Vol. 8 -
Sermons on Psalm 119: 98-141.

Vol. 9 -
Sermons on Psalm 119: 141-150.
Sermons on Matthew 25.

Vol. 10 -
Sermons on Matthew 25 continued and concluded.
Sermons on John 17.

Vol. 11 - Sermons on John 17 continued and concluded.
Sermons on Romans 6.
Sermons on Romans 8.

Vol. 12 -
Sermons on Romans 8 continued and concluded.
Sermons on 2 Corinthians 5.

Vol. 13 -
Sermons on 2 Corinthians 5 continued and concluded.
Sermons on Hebrews 11.

Vol. 14 -
Sermons on Hebrews 11.

Vol. 15 -
Sermons on Hebrews 11 continued and concluded
A Treatise on the Life of Faith.
A Treatise on Self-Denial
Several Sermons preached on Public Occasions.

Vol. 16 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture, Part 1.
These are Sermons on : Titus 2:11-14 ; Hebrews 6:18 ; 
John 14:1 ; Luke 12:48 ; Mark 10: 17-27.

Vol. 17 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture, Part 1 continued.
Mark 10:17-27 continued and concluded ; 2 Thessalonians 1:3 ; 
Mark 3: 5 ; Genesis 24:63
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture, Part 2.
These are Sermons on: Luke 16:30-31 ; Acts 24:14-16 ; 
1 Thessalonians 5:16,17.

Vol. 18 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture.
Forty-five Sermons on Various Texts including Isaiah 50:10 ;
Luke 2:52 ; Philippians 2:7.

Vol. 19 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture.Ecclesiastes & Leviticus
Series of Sermons on Ephesians 5:1-27.

Vol. 20 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture.
Series of Sermons on: Philippians 3:1-21 ; 2 Thessalonians 1 ; 
1 John 2:12-14 ; 1 John 3.

Vol. 21 -
Series of Sermons on: 1 John 3 continued and concluded ;
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture.
Acts 2:37,38 ; 1 Peter 1:23 ; Psalm 19:13 ; Psalm 131 ; Ezekiel 18:23.

Vol. 22 -
Sermons on Several Texts of Scripture. 
Funeral Sermon Preached Upon the Death of Dr. Manton by Dr. William Bates.
Index of Subjects.
Index of Texts.
Index of Principal Texts.

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/detail_520.asp?flag=1#load


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/item_detail.php?4722


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone on the baord order the set already or is planning to order it ? I order it formyself and iam looking foreward!


----------



## JOwen (Jan 6, 2006)

Already got all 22 volumes. The set was a gift when I began studying for the ministry 8 years ago. They are the prize jewls of my library.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------

